# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Tomb Raider 3, le film... avec Megan Fox ? :bave:

## Bebealien

Quiconque ayant vu les deux premiers Tomb Raider avec Angelina Jolie, aura sûrement remarqué que ces films sont a peu près aussi réussis que des chef d'oeuvre comme Surf Nazis Must Die, le film d'une durée de 6h52 Une pomme sur un mur du slave Miloduvic Zlxwzyskywszky ou Looking for Eric qui sort aujourd'hui. Bref du cinéma de qualitay ou notre brune à forte capacité pulmonaire était a peu près aussi crédible qu'un Omar Boulon dans le rôle d'Alice au pays des merveilles ou qu'un breton dans celui d'un forumeur ne la ramenant pas quand on parle de son pays de merde.
 Conscient que les deux premiers films étaient quand même bien ratés, le producteur Dan Lin a envisagé de faire un reboot de la franchise (un peu comme Batman Begins ou Battlestar Galactica version 2004) en essayant d'avoir une approche plus "réaliste". Faudra quand même qu'on m'explique ce qu'il y a de réaliste à voir une nana buter des dinosaures en faisant des saltos, mais bon...
 Toujours est-il que cet homme au goût avéré puisque c'est à lui qu'on doit le prochain Terminator Renaissance (a priori bien naze d'après les critiques US) a laissé entrevoir la possibilité de prendre le personnage de Lara un peu plus jeune...
 Et dans la catégorie brune sexy, une actrice se détache fortement du lot : Megan Fox, à savoir la plus belle carrosserie du film transformers. Ca tombe bien, j'avais bien envie de la voir se trémousser dans des ruines incas en justaucorps bleu moulant.
 Pour l'instant, pas grand chose de confirmé, mais toujours est-il qu'ils sont plus que jamais décidé à faire un nouveau film. Je vous en reparlerai quand ca sera plus avancé...
 Pour rappel, voici Megan Fox :

Voir la news (3 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Akodo

Faudrait retirer les 8 couches de maquillage sur la première photo quand même  :tired: 
(Et en plus elle a pas assez de nichons  ::ninja:: )

Et sinon ça restera un film de merde, j'en suis convaincu.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ca vaudra toujours un Godard.

----------


## CorranCarpenter

Oui, mais un film de merde, AVEC MEGAN FOX...

Rhôôô, il a rien compris lui...

P.S. : Cela dit, +1 pour le maquillage... C'est ignoble...

----------


## Say hello

Ouai mais si on retire les multicouche de maquillage on voit son visage et c'est pire.

----------


## Spartan

Faudrait surtout un scénario qui tienne la route. 
Le premier Tomb Raider avait une histoire bateau mais pire, le deuxième avait un scénario signé Steven E. De Souza  ::O:

----------


## Bebealien

> Faudrait surtout un scénario qui tienne la route. 
> Le premier Tomb Raider avait une histoire bateau mais pire, le deuxième avait un scénario signé Steven E. De Souza


Et dire que ce mec a écrit Piège de Cristal...

Sinon pour les photos de Megan Fox, y'en a plein d'autres beaucoup plus jolies... Mais a moitié à poil ou en lingerie, et je me suis dit que ca n'avait pas sa place ici.
Mais vous êtes des grands geeks et vous pouvez aller regarder vous même sur google. Et pour ceux qui aiment baver, shooting photo de esquire pour la sortie de transformers 2, filmé avec une Red One (la même caméra que mon court Bunker, sauf que moi Megan ne joue pas dedans) :
http://www.esquire.com/the-side/vide...id=21845810001

----------


## Stefbka

Clair elle est affreuse sur la 1er tof.

----------


## Spartan

@Bebealien : Il a aussi écrit et réalisé Street Fighter The Movie (oui, celui avec JCVD). Ça calme.

----------


## Bebealien

> @Bebealien : Il a aussi écrit et réalisé Street Fighter The Movie (oui, celui avec JCVD). Ça calme.


Un film avec Kylie Minogue ne peut pas être raté. Ou si. Mais bon y'a quand meme Raul Julia dedans !

----------


## zabuza

> @Bebealien : Il a aussi écrit et réalisé Street Fighter The Movie (oui, celui avec JCVD). Ça calme.


C'est un pur film Street Fighter !
Gloire à Bison !
Na mé oh!
Edit :
Pour étayer mes propos les notes du best nanar :
http://www.allocine.fr/film/critique...ilm=12233.html
( Une quantité conséquente de réplique culte )

----------


## Spartan

> Un film avec Kylie Minogue ne peut pas être raté. Ou si. Mais bon y'a quand meme Raul Julia dedans !


D'ailleurs il a trouvé ça tellement mauvais qu'il en est mort de honte. 
La classe.

----------


## Sylvine

Ils reprennent Gerard Butler?

 :Bave:

----------


## Sigmound

Un petit coup de photoshop sur la première ne serai pas du luxe (histoire de rejoindre les précédentes constatations.) Ce n'est pas contre toi Meg ! Tu sais que je t'aime...
Je crois que, de toute façon, le pire est derrière nous avec le coup de poing qui stop net un grand blanc dans Tomb Raider Cradle Of Life...(Enfin, la licence de base n'est pas particulièrement portée sur le réalisme alors ils ne se sentent pas obligé d'insérer cette notion de crédibilité dans les films...dommage pour le grand cinéma mais il y a peut être moyen d'en prendre au moins plein la vue ^^ (et de ce côté là, le casting semble bien parti.))

Après c'est sur qu'à 9 Euros la place de cinéma, ça me ferais quand même bien mal ...

----------


## StrangeLove

C'est marrant, mais je ne trouve pas qu'elle ait le profil...Angeline est malgré tout un meilleur choix: bombasse mais assez virile quand meme pour tuer des crocos au couteau. Megan elle  fait Barbie teinte en Brune, plutot du genre decorative quoâ, ce qui l'empeche pas d'etre Bônne.

Putain que c'est bon de se rouler dans le machisme

----------


## zurgo

Surfer NaziS must die. Avec un S, bordel.

Et sinon je tiens à dire que je suis fermement convaincu que la licence Tomb Raider est totalement impropre à une quelconque adaptation cinématographique*.

Et pour simplifier : concept merdique -> film merdique, quel que soit le réa et/ou l'actrice principale.

* hormis en porno, bien évidemment.

----------


## Bebealien

> Surfer NaziS must die. Avec un S, bordel.


SURF Nazis must die. Sans le ER, bordel.

----------


## Spartan

> * hormis en porno, bien évidemment.


Womb Raider ?

----------


## gun

Megan Fox putin j'approuve. Surtout qu'on veut pas voir Angelina après l'accouchement spour ça, qui veut voir les bourlets qui Tomb Raiderrière?

Sinon y'a "Bitch! Run! Bitch!" Qui a l'air pas mal.

Edit: Surtout "Run! Bitch Run" pardon, pas vu mais très prometteur.

----------


## Bebealien

> Sinon y'a "Bitch! Run! Bitch!" Qui a l'air pas mal.


Et y'a surtout Run ! Bitch Run. Mais je l'ai pas encore vu.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Vous avez vu le trailer au moins ? Il vaut vraiment le détour.

----------


## gun

> Vous avez vu le trailer au moins ? Il vaut vraiment le détour.


Ouais le trailer est ouf http://www.moviesonline.ca/TheFeed/i...ch-run-trailer

----------


## Aëlooker

Je pense qu'il doit y avoir moyen de la voir se trémousser dans des ruines incas en mitraillant des T-Rexs dans quelque chose de moins habillé qu'un justaucorps, meme moulant.
Un bikini en fourrure, par exemple, serait du plus bel effet.
Comme le rappelle un autre grand film porté par une actrice brune aux yeux bleus, 10.000 BC, lorsque l'homme affrontait des dinosaures, construisait des pyramides, et vaquait a ses autres occupations quotidiennes, il le faisait soit dans le plus simple appareil soit en peau de bayte.

Pour des soucis de cohésion historique, je propose donc que la tenue de Lara soit copiée sur celle de la Vénus de Milo... Euh non, celle de la Vénus de ... Enfin bref quoi, la gonzesse aux gros nichons de la civilisation du paléolithique-olmequo-moche. 
Enfin, pas moche, non. Et pas avec le meme bide non plus. 

De la cohésion, que diable.
Si ca continue, on va avoir un _Intrigue a Manhattan_ sans secrétaire passant sous le bureau de son patron. On repassera pour la crédibilité artistique.

Bref, pour en revenir a l'essentielle moite,  :Bave:

----------


## magicganja

Haha bien vu le maquillage à la truelle akodo!

----------


## Nono

Tu mets autant de maquillage sur Maïté et on ne voit plus la différence (c'est pas contre toi Maïté, au contraire, tu sais que je te kiffes trop. Ton gros loup).

----------


## Bebealien

Puisque vous faites les malins, en voici une maquillée autrement qu'à la truelle.
Et le premier qui me dit qu'elle ressemble à Maïté est un breton.

----------


## Cubbe

> Puisque vous faites les malins, en voici une maquillée autrement qu'à la truelle.
> Et le premier qui me dit qu'elle ressemble à Maïté est un breton.
> http://image.examiner.com/images/blo...CSH-034432.jpg


 ::wub:: 
C'est vrai que ça a du être dur de trouver une belle photo de Megan Fox  :;):

----------


## Spartan

> Puisque vous faites les malins, en voici une maquillée autrement qu'à la truelle.
> Et le premier qui me dit qu'elle ressemble à Maïté est un breton.
> http://image.examiner.com/images/blo...CSH-034432.jpg


Elle fait vieille sur la photo
 ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Et le premier qui me dit qu'elle ressemble à Maïté est un breton.


Hey c'est quoi ton problème avec les bretons et ton vieux tromblon qui suinte le plastique? 
T'as besoin de t'affirmer c'est ça?

Si tu te retrouves avec un colis piégé au sel de Guérande dans ta boite aux lettres, faudra pas te demander d'où ça vient.

----------


## CorranCarpenter

Bon elle a toujours pas de seins, mais c'est pas grave, je lui en veut toujours pas.  ::wub::

----------


## Bebealien

> Hey c'est quoi ton problème avec les bretons et ton vieux tromblon qui suinte le plastique? 
> T'as besoin de t'affirmer c'est ça?
> 
> Si tu te retrouves avec un colis piégé au sel de Guérande dans ta boite aux lettres, faudra pas te demander d'où ça vient.


Bravo, je me demandais qui serait le premier à réagir et en plus c'est un mec de la rédac. Tu recoit mon prix breton du thread. Vivement le prochain.

----------


## Sigmound

> Tu mets autant de maquillage sur Maïté et on ne voit plus la différence (c'est pas contre toi Maïté, au contraire, tu sais que je te kiffes trop. Ton gros loup).


Hmmm j'espère que tes yeux sont toujours sous garanti parce que la différence me semble assez énorme (sans jeux de mots déplacé)...



Et puis au moins t'as un peu de lecture avec megan fox et ses tatouages (tu me dira que la lecture de Maïté comporte l'option en braille, ce qui tombe bien parce qu'il vaux mieux être aveugle pour tenter l'expérience...)
Après tu peux tester : mais même avec photoshop, tu ne tirera pas grand chose de Maïté (qui est une femme pleine de qualité, quand tu la laisse à sa place ...comme toutes les femmes...aux fourneaux)

Bon je suis un peu ignoble sur ce coup : Je présente mes excuses à Maïté et aux femmes en générales (Bien que ces dernières ne me fasse pas beaucoup de cadeaux ^^).

Elle ne devait pas jouer dans l'adaptation de Hack/Slash au fait ?! (Je parle de Megan Fox, évidement...)

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Bebealien, merci pour le lien, ca m a mis de bonne humeur avant d aller me coucher.
D un tomb raider, on en attendant pas plus qu un bon gros nanard action-detente-bouge_tes_fesses_ma_belle de maniere generale (je suppose)

----------


## Nilsou

Je rejoint l'avis que ce film est impropre a une quelconque adaptation ciné...
Pourquoi il n'adapte pas un starcraft,eve,HL2,stalker(bon le film existe déjà je sais)... Ce serais sans doute bien mieux niveau scénario , puis les producteurs aurais peur pour leur vie et pondrais des bon film.... 
Alors que pour tomb raiders ^^

----------


## Kahn Lusth

J'ai déjà le drapeau derrière moi et il me suffit largement, merci.

Permettez moi de souffler un vent de contestation sur cette plaine de consensualité :

----------


## Nomad

> Faudrait surtout un scénario qui tienne la route. 
> Le premier Tomb Raider avait une histoire bateau mais pire, le deuxième avait un scénario signé Steven E. De Souza


Ouais et en même temps fallait pas les voir ! Hein  ::P:

----------


## Icha

Ce qui est improblable, c'est qu'avec un nom pareil, personne n'ai parlé de Sidney Fox. Alors je le fais.

----------


## Paoh

Qu'elle est moche ! Tout ca pour un film qui ne peut être que nul a 90%... Again and again and again...

----------


## gun

Suffit de voir l'épisode où elle joue le rôle de la fille de Bertha dans "Mon Oncle Charlie" (Two and A half man) pour bien comprendre qu'elle est bonne à 100%.

Ah ah http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance...fox_shortfilms

----------


## Bebealien

Je suis content et fier de ne pas avoir le même gout question nana que la plupart des coincoins ici présent.
Si ca continue je vais m'auto breteno-drapaliser.

----------


## fada.thieums

Comment ça sent la testostérone dans l'article et dans les com, j'adore  ::P:

----------


## Sigmound

> Ce qui est improblable, c'est qu'avec un nom pareil, personne n'ai parlé de Sidney Fox. Alors je le fais.


Effectivement...Elle m'inspire bien plus le "Foxey Lady" d'Hendrix qu'une Tia Carrere pour grand écran.

Sinon pour les optimiste qui espère encore un scénario, je pense qu'il est temps d'arrêter la boisson...

----------


## CorranCarpenter

> Je suis content et fier de ne pas avoir le même gout question nana que la plupart des coincoins ici présent.
> Si ca continue je vais m'auto breteno-drapaliser.


Ouch, c'est pas une belle mort ça...

----------


## Bebealien

> Ouch, c'est pas une belle mort ça...


Non, et encore je ne me trempe pas dans un bain de caramel au beurre salé avant, sinon ca serait pire...

----------


## Sylvine

Putain, mais est-ce que je suis le seul à avoir vraiment vu les films Tomb Raider.
Je veux dire, le premier était assez moyen donc à oublier, mais le deuxième était tellement sur-merdique que c'était génial!
Et Gerard Butler merde!
Donc on peut encore esperer un troisième épisode encore plus nimp, mais j'en doute. Orientation réaliste = film toujours aussi merdique, mais prétentieux en plus. 
C'est ça, comme les films de super héros à la mode avec des mecs qui foutent pleins de mandales dans la gueule tout en se posant pleins de questions à portée hautement philosophiques.
 :Gerbe: 


Ah oui, elle est moche la biatche.

----------


## Reizz

Casque : "Depuis ta chronique ciné, la fréquentation du site a augmenté de 3000% ! Bravo Bebealien ! Mais quel est ton secret marketing ?"
Bebealien : "Facile! Mega... Heu... Je parle des Bretons..."

----------


## Bebealien

> Casque : "Depuis ta chronique ciné, la fréquentation du site a augmenté de 3000% ! Bravo Bebealien ! Mais quel est ton secret marketing ?"
> Bebealien : "Facile! Mega... Heu... Je parle des Bretons..."


Merde je suis démasquay

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Ouais le trailer est ouf http://www.moviesonline.ca/TheFeed/i...ch-run-trailer



Mais, mais mais ça a l'air juste génial!!! ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 


ça sort quand?????

----------


## Angelina

Bravo bebealien, ton piège à puçeaux-breton-en-rût a parfaitement fonctionné.







J'espère que t'es fier de toi...

----------


## mad.manu

Bebealien : serais-tu Normand, par le plus gland des hasards (pas Thierry, l'autre)?

----------


## Angelina

Hahaaaaa...

Je t'y prends, en flagrant délit de racolage:




> The pervasive rumors that she'll be playing Wonder Woman or inherit Lara Croft's bodysuit from Angelina Jolie are "complete Internet bullshit,"


Dixit l'intéressée elle-même, dans l'inteview donnée à Esquire.







(Merci pour le lien ceçi dit, j'ai passé un très bon moment. :;): )

----------


## Reizz

Quel Choc !

----------


## Bebealien

> Dixit l'intéressée elle-même, dans l'inteview donnée à Esquire.


En fait on ne l'a pas approché pour l moment, mais les fans aimeraient la voir dedans, et c'est monté jusqu'au oreilles du producteur, donc y'a quand mêm des chances correctes que ca se fasse, pour une question de gros sous...

----------


## Angelina

Toute les conditions sont réunies donc pour un bon fan-service de nerds.



Sinon, j'ai un concept de réalisation ultra fidèle au jeu pour Tomb Raider 3: un plan-séquence de 1h40 à la steadycam suivant Megan Fox de dos en short moulant.  :Cigare:

----------


## Cubbe

> Sinon, j'ai un concept de réalisation ultra fidèle au jeu pour Tomb Raider 3: un plan-séquence de 1h40 à la steadycam suivant Megan Fox de dos en short moulant.


ça me ferais marrer de voir l'actrice en chier à faire tout ça, les cascades et tout, mais encore plus d'imaginer le mec avec tout le matos accroché au corps pour la steadycam essayer de suivre comme le fait la cam du jeu  ::P:

----------


## Angelina

Nan mais c'était de l'ironie, pour me foutre de la gueules des nerds qui whinent que l'adaptation n'est pas fidèle...

----------


## Nono

> Puisque vous faites les malins, en voici une maquillée autrement qu'à la truelle.


C'est pas moi qui a fait exprès de choisir la seule photo où elle est moche pour illustrer ta news  ::P:

----------


## Boitameuh

Je suis sûr qu'elle vaut pas tripette en cuisine votre Megan. Maïté FTW !!

----------


## Chmoc

> Puisque vous faites les malins, en voici une maquillée autrement qu'à la truelle.
> Et le premier qui me dit qu'elle ressemble à Maïté est un breton.
> http://image.examiner.com/images/blo...CSH-034432.jpg


Ben ils ont juste remplacé la truelle par un gros pinceau, stout. Mais je reconnaît que c'est mieux. Mais ça ne vaut pas le naturel. Ou pas.

Et elle ressemble pas à Maïté, non non ! Et pourtant j'suis breton !  ::P: 
Ouais je sais, je suis le seul breton parfait.  :B):

----------


## Ezhaac

Vui, enfin Lara, c'est avant tout une énorme paire de loches, et j'ai beau chercher sur Megan, je n'en trouve vois pas l'ombre.. 'o_o

http://imagesforum.doctissimo.fr/mes...x_LF.jpg3..jpg

Personne ne détrônera Rhona Mitra, de toutes façons  ::o: 
http://www.comicbookhotties.com/imag...a_mitra_02.jpg
http://www.kino-govno.com/freelance/...na_mitra_1.jpg

.. Ni Alison Carroll pour la palme du 'remède contre la libido'  ::P: 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2354/...9b965dd9_o.jpg

----------


## Sigmound

> Je suis sûr qu'elle vaut pas tripette en cuisine votre Megan. Maïté FTW !!


Bah à la rigueur, avec le fric que Megan doit se faire en tant qu'actrice, on pourra toujours se commander une pizza au caviar avant d'aller au pieu ...^^

Maïté est une concurrente trop forte...pour moi (au sens gravitationnel).
Après chacun ses goûts tu me diras. ça doit être bien de ne pas être trop difficile, on doit avoir des plans fesses plus souvent...
(Je dois dire qu'en ce qui me concerne, le mélange hétéro à tendance misogyne aux gouts de luxe est un sérieux frein à ma vie sexuelle, il faut bien compenser cette carences quelque part, pourquoi pas avec le cinéma)

Sinon c'est quoi cette histoire avec les bretons (s'il vous plait)? (je ne suis pas encore trop familiarisé avec le dialecte spécifique au site)

----------


## Kaenyth

Fesses par si fesse par là...
J'ai un scoop les gars cette protubérance ne lui sert pas uniquement dans son jeux d'actrice...  ::siffle::

----------


## Sigmound

> Fesses par si fesse par là...
> J'ai un scoop les gars cette protubérance ne lui sert pas uniquement dans son jeux d'actrice...


Bah non bien sûr ^^ : C'est bien de ça qu'on parle : ça protubérance m'intéresse aussi en dehors de son boulot !  ::wub:: 
(Enfin il faut pas se leurrer non plus ^^ ! Si elle ressemblait à Maïté, elle ferai beaucoup moins de films...(Peut être un Derrick par ci par là...))

----------


## Rhoman

::o:  HA !

Canard a trouvé le truc pour attirer les annonceurs sur le site ! J'attends de voir les stats "visites du site" en fin de journée sur mon bureau ; et plus vite que ça en plus.

Ceci dit, Megan Fox dans Transformer, ça vaut pas MADAME Portman dans "Darjeeling Limited", mais ça reste dans la rétine quand même...

Je propose de faire une nouvelle rubrique dans les genre "Coups de coeur, coups de... De... Gourdin" alimentée chaque semaine par un sujet essentiel au bonheur des canardeurs, comme celui-ci  :;):

----------


## Bebealien

C'est marrant comme les stats de visit de cette news explosent. La prochaine fois je trouverai un titre avec "nue" "tits" "pr0n" et "ponayz". On va faire un malheur et faire gagner plein de sousous a CPC avec les pubs.

----------


## Angelina

N'oublie pas de mentionner les bretons aussi, quitte à jouer sur le racolage.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'vois pas ce que vous lui trouver d'extraordinaire à cette godiche Hollywoodienne standard.

----------


## Sigmound

> J'vois pas ce que vous lui trouver d'extraordinaire à cette godiche Hollywoodienne standard.


Je ne vise pas l'extraordinaire en ce qui me concerne...
Mes fantasmes me comble parfaitement avec la simple présence de godiches Hollywoodiennes Standards. Faut pas trop en demander non plus ...(Une intello fauché au fin fond de la creuse avec quelques bourrelet et une jambe de bois (pour faire moins "standard") Je sais bien que c'est mieux mais j'ai arrêter d'espérer...^^

Sinon, plus sérieusement : je ne la trouve pas particulièrement godiche !? Si ?

----------


## kalimad

C'est vrai que c'est énorme ce truc !  ::wub:: 

(du coup je le recopie-colle pour ceux qu'on la flemme de retourner en arrière)

http://www.moviesonline.ca/TheFeed/i...ch-run-trailer

Sinon, c'est quoi ces tatouages de merde ????

La liste des courses ? Une anti-sèche ?

----------


## Lapinaute

Erk c'est pas lara croft !  ::(:

----------


## Starvey

Tout le monde se gausse, mais tout le monde le verrra  ::): 
Certainnement pour ses grandes qualités d actrice...
Moi, je pré

---------- Post ajouté à 23h46 ----------

... Moi, je finis mon message dans le post suivant.
Moi, disais-je donc, je prétendrai que c est une grande actrice, en tout cas, après ne pas l avoir téléchargé (parce que c est mal).

----------


## Lapinaute

Deja Lara se maquille pas comme une pouf.

Ensuite : 

http://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?i...oxisntlara.jpg

Par pitié touchez pas a Samus.

----------


## Cubbe

> http://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?i...oxisntlara.jpg


Lara n'a pas non plus des seins de 5kg chacun !

----------


## kalimad

> Lara n'a pas non plus des seins de 5kg chacun !


Mouais, enfin dans le premier Tomb Raider elle avait les seins en forme de triangle...  ::ninja::

----------


## Cubbe

> Mouais, enfin dans le premier Tomb Raider elle avait les seins en forme de triangle...


Bah à l'époque s'ils avaient mis trop de poly dans le modèle aucune machine ne l'aurais fait tournée. Et ça a déjà suffit à affoler l'imagination de pas mal de monde  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Snowman

De toute façon, c'est mort elle a dit non.

Cool, ils vont peut-être enfin comprendre que la meilleure Lara possible pour un reboot façon _Batman Begins_ c'est Evangeline Lilly.

----------

